# The right arrow for youth Hunters



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Is there such a thing? Is it ok to take a standard length shaft and cut it down that short? I don't know much about arrow technology, but wouldn't want to throw off some formula or ratio by cutting one down to much.... Thoughts? Thanks

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The arrows should be cut to his drew length. go to any bow shop and they should be able to handle this. 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I understand that. 
I guess what I'm asking is.... Is there an arrow that is short already, or do you just cut down a standard sized one. If so, does it hurt the design of the arrow if you cut it too much? Is there a certain amount of the end that is designated for trimming, or is the arrow the same from end to end. Thanks

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

No most arrow shafts come like 36ins and they guy them down to whatever your draw length is. He might have to use more then a 100 grain tip to get the wight up there. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Been through this and still going through this. Not sure if it is right or wrong but I have cut several of my arrows down for my son to use in the past. Worked well enough for his first deer at 10 years old. Still is working well enough.

His draw weight is up to about 43# now. My arrows were a little heavier even when cut down for his bow. I did buy some lighter weight arrows and cut them down and his arrow speed improved a lot.

The shaft of most carbon arrows seems to be the same from one end to the other and I have had no problem gluing the inserts once cut to size. There is most likely some technical issues with the flex of the arrows (spine) that the serious archers can explain better and why.

Bottom line is is can be done. Is it the best match for the set up - maybe - maybe not.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

In the past I dinked around with arrows for 3D shooting for my son. I wound up using Gold Tip, Ultralight Entrada's for his setup. They were the lightest shafts at a reasonable price I could find. They have a spline chart you can check but he'll probably need 600's. Cut them off the right length and have them fletched. The speeds you can get out of a low draw weight compound is surprising. He used them for hunting and 3d.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Look at the arrows spine charts and they are based off the bow weight, and wether the cam is aggressive or mild, single cam or dual cam. They will also let you know the length that the arrow can be cut down to and still work as designed to not be to stiff. If your over spined it can affect accuracy, under spined can be dangerous. Low poundage bows are more difficult to find arrows for that can be cut down to draw length. Best place to find them will be an archery online store or archery shop. Cabelas, Bass Pro typically don't have the lighter spined arrows. I use a a local bow shop and order online from Lancaster Archery, both are very friendly knowledgable and have good customer service.


----------

